# Post a picture of yourself



## ClannadFan (Jul 3, 2022)

I saw this idea suggested in the relationship thread, and in another forum we did this and it was good vibes.

I rarely take pictures, and usually only because a friend is forcing me to. So I don't have many. One of the few solo pics I have is just me wearing my (Now ex) Girlfriends jacket lol. And covered my friends faces for obvious reasons. They're all baddies tho if you were wondering lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Friendly 5


----------



## wibisana (Jul 3, 2022)

I have my pic in cosplay thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 3, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I have my pic in cosplay thread


Don’t be a wet blanket, post it here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 3, 2022)

Damn nobody wants to post


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Damn nobody wants to post


I'll be happy to share pics once I get to know even more the people around here.  

If you want to imagine what I look like, I'm a dude, fairly tall, average build, mid-length hair, and I wear eyeliner.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Jul 3, 2022)

*Spoiler*: _me left beside my dad, 15yrs ago_ 







Pretty old picture

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Friendly 6


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 3, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 



<snip>

Reactions: Like 6 | Friendly 5


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 3, 2022)

Gald more people are posting, it's nice to know how who I'm talking to looks like lol


----------



## Paradise (Jul 3, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 3, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I still haven't learned how to put it inside the spoiler.


[s poiler] Insert your text here[/s poiler]
Take out the space between the S's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 3, 2022)

sad face 
*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2022)

last time i posted a pic of myself, they thought my super clean fingernails were dirty for some odd reason.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Damn nobody wants to post


Say no more.




*Spoiler*: _Inside one of the cube houses in Rotterdam_ 






Btw the guy who owned the house had an interesting collection of figurines. Pics below + some angles from the cube house for anyone curious:


*Spoiler*: _Figurine collection_ 



















*Spoiler*: _Cube house pics_

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

Gollum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 4, 2022)

175 vs 190 vs 220

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jul 6, 2022)

Me in 2015 but I look the same minus the long hair, don't wanna link to an FB pic

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 2


----------



## Djomla (Jul 6, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Me in 2015 but I look the same minus the long hair, don't wanna link to an FB pic



Worry not, nobody uses Facebook anymore.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paradise (Oct 27, 2022)

Where are the girls on this forum?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 27, 2022)

A basic bitch album for you. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 4 | Friendly 2 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 27, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> A basic bitch album for you. Enjoy.


That under water pic is sick.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Oct 27, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> A basic bitch album for you. Enjoy.


dawg

youre kinda in beast mode  

delta the MMA guy and clannad the former marine

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 28, 2022)

Paradise said:


> Where are the girls on this forum?


posting in the wrong era for that my brudda

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 29, 2022)

Thats me

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 29, 2022)

No beard and with beard

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 29, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> No beard and with beard


Cool bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 30, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> posting in the wrong era for that my brudda


I remember we used to get these girls that would show up in here and post like first post and everyone would be like "whose dupe is this"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Catamount (Oct 30, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I remember we used to get these girls that would show up in here and post like first post and everyone would be like "whose dupe is this"


Weren't wrong half of the times

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 30, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I remember we used to get these girls that would show up in here and post like first post and everyone would be like "whose dupe is this"


Thirst unquenchable. Still remember that one person who claimed to meet someone who turned out to be a dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> No beard and with beard


Which is which?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 1, 2022)

Jim said:


> Which is which?
> j/k


Lol I guess a slight stubble does count as “beard”


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 2, 2022)

Fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 4


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 2, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> A basic bitch album for you. Enjoy.



I knew Delta was a beasttt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Fine.


So which butterfly are you in this picture?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 3, 2022)

Alwaysmind said:


> So which butterfly are you in this picture?


The stag beetle grub 

I don't fancy butterflies that much but here you'd be lucky to find anything else stuffed and framed ready for display. As a kid I literally circled a gift shop for days just cause they had a pretty neat stuffed tarantula but the price was almost as high as that of a console (granted Genesis was the big boy then as PS1 was out of the question for many of us kids in the 90s and 00s and Xbox didn't really exist here).

I do remember finding a coconut crab around my uni days but the moment I asked for the shopkeeper to show it to me up close it started to fall apart so that was a no-go for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Nov 7, 2022)

2019 PIC, I am on the right (glasses), beside my mom.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Catamount (Nov 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> 2019 PIC, I am on the right (glasses), beside my mom.


That is one happy mom you have there
What does the  same white brooch mean?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Nov 8, 2022)

Catamount said:


> That is one happy mom you have there
> What does the  same white brooch mean?


It prolly have backstory/philosopical reasons why it was like that, but sadly i have no idea lol
But if you want trivia about  Javanese attire, here is one
Javanese wedding usually have these Jasmine flower arrangemeng on their heck/body/hair because of this one famous battle.

Legend says there were 2 powerful/mystical ruler/warrior that have a duel. One manage to sliced the belly of the other but the one sliced still alive, he cant die, unless his intestine is cut.

While continue fighting, the one got cut, felt cumbersome because his innerd/intestine etc start hanging out. So he grab it all out and hanging it all out on his neck. The opponent seeing that feel awe, why the opponent start become handsome and glowing.

Then lomg short story, the one with intestine hanging out eventually died because he makes mistake, when he unseath his blade, he cut his own intestine.

The winning warrior eventually become Ruler of Java, and he make regulation/custom that every wedding couple especially male bride, have to wear jasmine flower (that looks like intestine) arrangement to make them more handsome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 8, 2022)

wibisana said:


> While continue fighting, the one got cut, felt cumbersome because his innerd/intestine etc start hanging out. So he grab it all out and hanging it all out on his neck. The opponent seeing that feel awe, why the opponent start become handsome and glowing.
> 
> Then lomg short story, the one with intestine hanging out eventually died because he makes mistake, when he unseath his blade, he cut his own intestine.
> 
> The winning warrior eventually become Ruler of Java, and he make regulation/custom that every wedding couple especially male bride, have to wear jasmine flower (that looks like intestine) arrangement to make them more handsome.


I am having a culture shock here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Nov 9, 2022)

I'll never see a jasmine flower the same again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chip Skylark (Nov 10, 2022)

some old pics but dis me

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2022)

Shaving this weekend so here's my last opportunity to post a low-res *MANLY* pic before I shed 10 years off my face.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## Asura barracuda (Nov 11, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Shaving this weekend so here's my last opportunity to post a low-res *MANLY* pic before I shed 10 years off my face.





You look ready and bred to morph into an insect for real.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2022)

i was expecting an insect picture


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 12, 2022)

Asura barracuda said:


> You look ready and bred to morph into an insect for real.


I try, oh how I try.



Jim said:


> i was expecting an insect picture


And that is what you got.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Paradise (Nov 27, 2022)

I think 99% of the forum is male, I haven't seen any females yet

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I think 99% of the forum is male, I haven't seen any females yet


You're wrong, 99% of the forum are artificial intelligences being tested to see if they could mimic the average forum poster.
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 27, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I think 99% of the forum is male, I haven't seen any females yet



Here you go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Friendly 5


----------



## Paradise (Nov 27, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Here you go.


wow Glad to see, by the way, you're beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 28, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Here you go.


Are you Japanese?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 29, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> Are you Japanese?


Half


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 29, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Half


What's the other half


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> What's the other half


Human
j/k

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Nov 29, 2022)

@Mider T 
Show your face, i want to know how handsome are you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Mider T
> Show your face, i want to know how handsome are you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> What's the other half


Non-japanese.



Jim said:


> Human
> j/k


You, me, behind the bar, tonight at 8:37, no sharp stuff can't afford new clothes atm


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 30, 2022)

Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld said:


> What's the other half


White.


----------



## Paradise (Nov 30, 2022)

the people are shy


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Paradise (Nov 30, 2022)

I admire those who have the focus to work out, because I don't.

 I'm even starting to put on weight lol

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Nov 30, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> White.


I see. I'm pure Korean, but you don't look much whiter than me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 6, 2022)

Gigavant.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Gigavant.


I literally said the same thing to my wife about the last picture lmao. I have one where I look like Prince too lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)

You look like Ragnar from Last Kingdom

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> You look like Ragnar from Last Kingdom


I do not know who it is.

 I only know Ragnar from Vikings


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 6, 2022)

What app do you use to get that filter?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I do not know who it is.
> 
> I only know Ragnar from Vikings


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> What app do you use to get that filter?


Lensa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2022)

I didn't find it lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I didn't find it lol


Check out Last Kingdom on Netflix it’s better than Vikings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> Check out Last Kingdom on Netflix it’s better than Vikings


I am going to try. But I find it hard to top Vikings, for me it's one of the best series ever made.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I am going to try. But I find it hard to top Vikings, for me it's one of the best series ever made.


I love Vikings too. I’m even really looking forward to Valhalla season 2.

But Last Kingdom… I’m telling you it’s worth the watch. Season 3 was utter perfection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 6, 2022)

lol that's pretty cool.



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> lol that's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Storm trooper vibes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 7, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> I literally said the same thing to my wife about the last picture


As the kiddies say nowadays... Based as fuck.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Dec 7, 2022)

This is me:

Reactions: Like 5 | Friendly 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Dec 7, 2022)

@LesExit 
@Gex 
@fuff 

Wbu guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 7, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> @LesExit
> @Gex
> @fuff
> 
> Wbu guys


Lol nah I’m good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 19, 2022)

Avoiding wolves and bears at the near end of the city.





P.S. And snakes, lots of vipers I hear.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Natty (Dec 19, 2022)

I looked cute for a fundraiser

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Yamato (Dec 20, 2022)

~Avant~ said:


> I love Vikings too. I’m even really looking forward to Valhalla season 2.
> 
> But Last Kingdom… I’m telling you it’s worth the watch. Season 3 was utter perfection.


Looking forward to the movie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 20, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Looking forward to the movie


One last Uhtred adventure 🥹

Reactions: Like 1


----------

